# Freelanced flatcar load (and other loads)



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*"Vertical Condensate Scrubber" (VCS)*
(made-up term).
For steam turbine exhaust._

Completely freelanced.
Fabricated entirely of styrene parts, and without a drawing... with only overall dimensions in mind.
The 8-axle flatcar is a modified Athearn with Herald King decals (rep-mk.WSRX was a White Star Canadian line).

I used to work nuclear site refits on the east coast, and most of our rigging jobs were 'heavy lifts'.
This was done totally from recall -- but it's a mongrel combination of memory mixed with some flange & piping knowledge.
The lightweight cribbing is temporary just for the photos... it also needs heavy duty strapping.
Tichy hex-head bolts are not yet installed on the blank flange cover.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

FWIW, the long 10" pipe near the top, and the pipe at the end are from a kit sprue.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good! Flatcar loads are fun to make, aren't they?


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Well done! It reminds me of the heat exchangers that used to be built at the Air Products facility in Hanover Twp PA. There was one that was too big for rail transport, so it was loaded onto a multi wheel trailer, and made it about a 1/4 mile from the plant before it shifted. it had to be re-positioned, and then went about another 1/2 mile and shifted again. I think it had to be transferred to a different trailer. It was on its way to Texas to be shipped overseas by ship.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*A little more cribbing*
(and some trial strapping)._

I think the strapping needs to be beefier.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice. I love to build models from styrene tubes and sheet plastic too. That is a good looking load . . .


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*The Athearn 8-axle HD flatcar*_
Assembly of the car was almost as challenging as the load.
If you don't get the right weights in the right orientation, and in the right locations, it won't go together.
These cars have been around since I can remember, and they're quite authentic.
With all their fancy truck-swivel-trickery, they'll negotiate some tight curves.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

LateStarter said:


> _*The Athearn 8-axle HD flatcar*_
> These cars have been around since I can remember, and they're quite authentic.


One of the only features NOT prototype is the deck height... which was only about 4-1/2 feet above the rails.
But on a model scale, the truck mechanisms prohibit such fidelity.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I have one of those flat cars and I remember putting it together. Those weights confused me pretty good. Granted I was like 10 when I built mine so that probably didn’t help much


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Flat loads so far*
The "Load Train" gets bigger._

One load is a modified old NASA model... Revell I think. Finally found a use for it.
Another is a mystery plastic thing I found in a box of mixed old toys that I just painted with gray primer. Another is a recent build (the O.P.)
The rest are pretty much standard fare.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Found a good idea for a flat car load on fleabay.

We probably all have a loco or two that could be used for this.










More pics at the listing









Steam Locomotive Heading to Scrap Yard HO SCALE Weathered N&W Flat Car Hauling | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Steam Locomotive Heading to Scrap Yard HO SCALE Weathered N&W Flat Car Hauling at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Found a good idea for a flat car load on fleabay.
> 
> We probably all have a loco or two that could be used for this.
> 
> ...


Wow...if he can get a buck forty for that...wonder what I can get for this?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

LateStarter said:


> _*"Vertical Condensate Scrubber" (VCS)*
> (made-up term).
> For steam turbine exhaust._
> 
> ...


Beautiful precision detailing!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Easy-make strapping*
Chart tape._

Found it at Staples.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Deck-prepping seven more*_
Some of these are InterMountain/Red Caboose. Some are Athearn BB.
The bulkhead flat is a RivetCounter.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*ScaleTrains with a ProtoLoad*_


----------



## Cjcrescent (May 27, 2016)

For strapping, have you tried plain dental floss? When stretched over a load, it lays flat, and takes black paint wonderfully. I've colored this stuff both before and after installation.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey LateStarter, have you ever done a post or a how-to on how you are prepping those decks? That looks fantastic.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

LateStarter said:


> _*A little more cribbing*
> (and some trial strapping)._
> 
> I think the strapping needs to be beefier.
> View attachment 564762


You have a double stack of blocking. One thing you can do is use an actual staple and staple the sides If it is too large just cut it down and bend to please. It is only for show and can go in shallow. Pre drill and glue in to prevent splitting. Then you have to weather it too.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Cjcrescent said:


> For strapping, have you tried plain dental floss? When stretched over a load, it lays flat, and takes black paint wonderfully. I've colored this stuff both before and after installation.


No, I haven't tried that, but I'll add it to my list.
Thanks.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Hey LateStarter, have you ever done a post or a how-to on how you are prepping those decks? That looks fantastic.


No but thanks.
It's mostly just a combination of acrylics and washes, 50/50 airbrush-drybrush.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Well bummer, guess I'll just have to continue drooling over your posts then...


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Pipe Load*
Walthers Proto BCRail bulkhead flat._

Another addition to the 'load train'.
Cribbing and strapping are prototype, coppied from photos (strapping is jewelry wire).


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*An old diecast Mantua flat*
Painted & lettered for SPMW (Shasta div.)._

The Burro crane is by _Custom Finishing_... brass & pewter.
It needs cribbing and draw-down cable-strapping.
_This is one heavy car!_
The only plastic parts are the stop-chocks, windows, and Accurail trucks.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Quarry truck load*
Gotta do this!_

I love the cribbing & chocking.
Shinsei makes a 1:90 model... Close
enough.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Cjcrescent said:


> For strapping, have you tried plain dental floss? When stretched over a load, it lays flat, and takes black paint wonderfully. I've colored this stuff both before and after installation.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

For the load train
_*Walthers centerbeam*_
I know it's not prototype, but I chose to use unwrapped handmade basswood bundles... just because.
Banding is chart tape.

_As with all cars of this length, I'm not fond of the way it looks on 28" curves. Possibly 30" or greater is a realistic minimum._


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Carloads of bundles of unwrapped lumber are not uncommon... around here anyway.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Another car for the 'load train'*_
An ExactRail woodchip gon, airbrush/drybrush-weathered, and fitted with a handmade junk heep.
Netting is Toule.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Basswood crates*
Freelanced config._

Not authentic, but done according to shapes I've seen rolling by.
Sized and assembled to fit on a Blue Box flatcar.
Both logos are razor-cut from printouts.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Wood-planked and weathered*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Same flatcar*
Norscot payloader_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Wheels Of Time lumber load*
Red Caboose flatcar._

Strapping is chart tape.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

That looks great! Not sure what chart tape was, so I did a search. I had an idea, and after the search, it was confirmed. I just looked at one site, which showed the thinnest width at 1/16". What is the width you used? It looks narrower. I've made similar loads for O scale, and have used thin strips of black duct tape. I did a search to see how far back metal banding was used, and was surprised to see that it dates back to the 40's.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Chart tape is available in widths as narrow as 1/64th of an inch.
I got my last roll from Office Max, but Amazon also has it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HF8BDG/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apan_glt_fabc_PP198HQN9384V7VFFH00?psc=1


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

LateStarter said:


> Chart tape is available in widths as narrow as 1/64th of an inch.
> I got my last roll from Office Max, but Amazon also has it.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000HF8BDG/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apan_glt_fabc_PP198HQN9384V7VFFH00?psc=1


Do you stick it to itself under the car? Is it as sticky as duct tape?


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Don F said:


> Do you stick it to itself under the car? Is it as sticky as duct tape?


Sticking it to itself isn't all that permanent... it'll 'unstick' itself after a few months or so.
I put a dab of CA on the ends. Overlaps are actually better placed on _top_.
FWIW, I seriously doubt that banding was ever routed under a car.
I guess maybe it _could've_ been though.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Giant transformer*
A balsa bash._

Totally freelanced... just a made-up hunk of nonsense.
A squared-up block of balsa, covered with cardstock, 'adorned' with styrene pieces and wire, and painted with Stynylrez gray primer.
I secured it onto a Walthers GoldLine flat.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Unweathered bulk lumber*
Strapping is chart tape._


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Atlas & Chooch*_


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Athearn flats*_


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

LateStarter said:


> _*Athearn flats*_
> Very well done. I especially like the top photo. I am making a similar load in S gauge for my brother. The flatbed came with 4 metal side supports, and I am making 4 more to make two stacks of beams or posts like your bottom photo.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*ProtoLoads 'J-hooks'*_

J-hooks are used to secure stacks of plate steel to flatcar decks.
Holes in the ProtoLoads etched brass straps accept .012" wire.
A tedious job, but very realistic looking.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

_*Building lumber loads*_
Long matchsticks from a craft store, and AMB/LaserKit deck & bulkheading for MDC/BlueBox flats (easier to weather).
I make hollow sub-assemblies, and lash with chart tape.
Some are cribbed, some are not.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice! I just made some wood loads for an S gauge flat I got for my brother for Christmas.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Thus far, the 'Load Train' is up to 48 cars... flats, bulkheads, and gons.
The majority are lumber, steel bar, or pipe.


----------

